# John Deere rsx 850. Snow plow?



## Coyote44 (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m looking at a nice used low hrs John Deere rsx850i. When I inquired about what the best plow system would be for this unit, the sales manager of the Deere store said he would not put a plow on the rsx as it is really just a trail machine. I was surprised given its specs vs the specs of other machines (Both Deere and other oem) where plows are regularly added. The plowing intended for this machine is really as an alternative to a stand behind blower. Likely less than 3 inch snow falls and the daily cleanup of driveway and parking area. We have a plowing service that handles the county road and major snows. Looking for the expertise of this team to help me determine if a winch driven warn or KFI like plow systems would be ok for this unit or if they have suggestions. I was looking at the xuv590 or a kawa mule pro Mx for this job when this nice used machine became available. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Although the 850 is more of a trail than a utility machine, for what it sounds like you want to do with it, I personally would not see an issue.


----------

